# Seal Leak Help Please!!



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Can anyone tell me details about replacing the seals that are responsible for the leak depicted in the picture? Or, at least point me to the correct section of the service manual. It's a Long 460dt. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf

Around page 113 it begins.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

tractor beam said:


> https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf
> 
> Around page 113 it begins.


Thanks "Tractor Beam". I have the center driven front drive axle. On page 126, sentence #5, it mentions removing an oil seal. Is this the oil seal I'm looking to replace? Would you happen to know the part number?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

There are at least three seals that could be involved with your leak. The one you mentioned is only one of them. I would certainly recommend you change it, but the axle seals depicted as item 11 in the diagram on page 127 are also suspect at this point. The one on the inner axle half shaft will require more work to replace and may not be needed. Before jumping off into this I suggest you first determine where the oil is coming from. The main(center) differential housing or the outboard planetary housing. The mess you see on the wheel could come from either. Since the tractor appears to have a loader, both the wheel bearings and trunnion bearings should be considered as well. The oil leak may be the result of an issue in that area and not just a failed seal. I would put some down pressure on the loader, taking some weight off the wheel and try to move the tire in and out checking for movement. ANY movement in either area should be addressed along with the leak.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fedup said:


> There are at least three seals that could be involved with your leak. The one you mentioned is only one of them. I would certainly recommend you change it, but the axle seals depicted as item 11 in the diagram on page 127 are also suspect at this point. The one on the inner axle half shaft will require more work to replace and may not be needed. Before jumping off into this I suggest you first determine where the oil is coming from. The main(center) differential housing or the outboard planetary housing. The mess you see on the wheel could come from either. Since the tractor appears to have a loader, both the wheel bearings and trunnion bearings should be considered as well. The oil leak may be the result of an issue in that area and not just a failed seal. I would put some down pressure on the loader, taking some weight off the wheel and try to move the tire in and out checking for movement. ANY movement in either area should be addressed along with the leak.


Awesome "Fedup", I understand. I will do the checks you described and try to determine what I'm working with. That's what was confusing for me. There's a number of seals. Thanks so much for the reply. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree with fedup . usually a failed seal is the cause of a sloppy bearing. Just a little play can be the cause. Good luck


----------

